# Has anyone ever performed O Magnum arranged by Laurdisen?



## tmbrig (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering. I'll be performing it in an upcoming concert and hadn't heard it previously.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Never performed it but I do like it very much.


----------

